# fall ground cover for bees??



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

plant your cover crop to benefit your ground, perhaps clover or buckwheat. 1/2 acre wont help a hive.


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

How about some kind of mustard - they usually thrive in the fall and spring (at least in my area), Even with some mild frost they keep blooming and are very beneficial for your soil. http://plantcovercrops.com/mustard-as-a-cover-crop/


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Mustard's a good idea, its one of the early bloomers here. I think it starts blooming in Feb. & the bees really work it.
Don't know if its beneficial to the soil.


----------

